
Linus Torvalds writes C++ - cyber1
https://github.com/torvalds/subsurface/commit/09ded17e1cae66e1aef95cbe5c3b86dd196c9be9
======
jasode
As a more nuanced interpretation: If one looks at the green lines, it's more
about Linus "editing some existing cpp and h files".

If there are green lines showing Linus originating new code with "class xyz :
superABC {};" ... that would be more interesting. :-)

For some more context of the diving software, there's a video presenting the
rationale for migrating from Gtk to Qt:

[https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=gtk+qt](https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=gtk+qt)

------
wyldfire
... or was it really him? IIRC, anyone could lay claim to that email address
for their PR and github would resolve that to his account.

~~~
cwyers
The repo is for the divelog software he wrote himself. So I'm pretty sure that
it's either him or it would get caught real fast if it wasn't.

~~~
fla
And it is owned by github.com/torvalds

